

Robot Has Rat Brain - humanlever
http://www.livescience.com/technology/080814-robot-brain.html

======
j2d2
Hmm... This is a little misleading. It looks like they're using brain matter
as a circuit, but not so much a conscious brain making decisions and having
circuits interpret that.

 _The researchers aim to get the robot to learn, by applying different signals
as it moves into predefined positions._

This line speaks most loudly that it's just a circuit.

Am I mistaken?

~~~
pavelludiq
From what i understood, the brain doesn't make decisions, it just reacts to
stimulation.

I think today's xkcd is appropriate :D

<http://xkcd.com/465/>

~~~
gscott
It does make decisions, at first it just reacts to stimulation for example it
runs it into a wall and they give it a shock, next time when it sees the wall
it doesn't run into it! Which is pretty amazing.

------
stcredzero
Didn't Survival Research Labs have a mecha that had 4 legs, each of which was
acutated by an electrode attached to a pet hamster's leg? If the writeup in
Whole Earth Signals was correct, there was also a microphone that translated
the hamster's squeaks into blasts from a flame thrower.

